# New Year's Eve Surprise



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a nice big Saanen doe that I purchased in Aug. from a really nice family. They decided they were changing direction in their dairy herd. This particular doe had been bred AI and they had sent in the blood work. 

Unfortunately, the test results came back as not pregnant. That's ok, my Saanen buck would be more than happy to have another girlfriend. The doe never came into heat. I treated her as if she was pregnant. CDT shots, Bo-Se,. etc. Good thing! She would have been due Jan. 3, 2016. 

Well, 12/31/15 at 11:15 pm she presented me with a big 9# 14 oz. buck kid. I had hurried up and cleaned out the kidding pen that has been used as a storage pen. I got him all cleaned up, when she decided to have another kid! Another big Saanen buck kid. He was born 1/1/16 at 12:02 am! So, twins born in two different years! 

Those were pretty good New Year's gifts!artygoat: New blood for my herd! I'll keep one buck and sell the other.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah! What a nice surprise! Happy New Year!!!!!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Such a fun new years eve!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Lol, love that, one born in each year!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

First baby of the year! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats but how do we do that on the kidding tally? Hahaha that sure works out awesome


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That's awesome!
Congrats! you probably had the last 2015 kid and the first 2016


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What a riot!! Ending 2015 with a buck and starting 2016 with a buck.
Congratulations.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

That's so awesome, Congratulations!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So you have a "father time" and a "baby new year". Awesome and congrats!!! Pics? Pics? Pics?:snowbounce:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats can we have pictures?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! I will try and get the pictures off the phone. (I'm kind of technologically challenged here, in other words, dumb!)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

IMG_20160101_134334_606[1].jpg
Here are the boys!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

This is the doe before she kidded, she was in labor but sure didn't act like it. Ate her dinner, wandered around, then proceeded to start her labor!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What sweet faces!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

They are so cute!! Names? She is beautiful


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww such cute little guys and of course a big CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks again. Well, I have to sell one boy and keeping the other, if he turns out nice. Both parents have real milky backgrounds, the buck kids are only related to one other doe- so I am selling my current 2 replacement buck kids and keeping one of these! He will be able to share buck duties with my big Saanen boy- I currently have 14 or so Saanen does. 

I need name ideas!


----------

